# What to use to scald turkeys



## 92utownxj (Sep 13, 2013)

What are folks using to scald turkeys in? I have a big stockpot and propane burner I use for chickens, but a turkey won't fit. Do I heat the water to almost boiling and pour it into a metal trash can with some colder water? Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

I bought a food grade metal barrel off a guy in VT for $20. Dh cut it in half and we use the outdoor propane canning stove. I have seen people use a turkey fryer set up.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, we use the turkey fryer burner, put 3 concrete blocks on their ends around it for support, then put a 55 gallon drum on top with water. Takes a while to heat all that water, and it would be nice to cut the barrel down by 1/3, but it works. We also used the same setup but set it up under the chain hoist for dipping pot bellied pigs for scraping.
Kit


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, Dh could def use a hoist for the toms. He stands on a ladder and dips them in. As strong and fit as he is it's hard on his back


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

We use an old medium size beer keg on a coleman propane burner. Works great. We have the whole setup on a busted up old metal chicken crate, so the spilled water goes on the ground. It IS hard to get the big toms in and out a bit, but we manage.


----------



## osbmail (Mar 6, 2014)

Turkey fryer with big pot from yard sale.Almost to small ,I have thought about 55 gallon drum cut in half it would be perfect .I use a55gallon drum on turkey fryer to scald pigs.


----------



## 92utownxj (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to reply. Sunday is the day, so I'll see how it goes. I don't have a clean metal barrel right now. I'll try to just use the big big stock pot on the propane burner. I have 2 to do so it won't be too bad. I've done them before without even scalding them out of necessity and it wasn't terrible. One will go in the freezer and one will go in the fridge for Thanksgiving. 

I still remember the Thanksgiving I cooked one of our turkeys and my younger cousin found out it was ours. She had seen the turkey when it was little and absolutely refuses to even look at it. It's always excellent tasting turkey.

How do you all cook yours? I cook ours on the grill. It frees up oven space and tastes amazing. I put in a pan of water and grill it for 3 to 4 hours. It's so moist and tender. It falls apart. Everyone loves it.


----------



## donrae (Nov 13, 2015)

For scalding I use an XL cooler chest on wheels. Pour the hot water in at the house, wheel it to the butchering table. Check temp when ready to use and add cold water as needed. The cooler chest holds the temp quite nicely for 3-4 birds at a time. Plus, we can close the lid and slosh the entire cooler around, instead of dunking the bird over and over. Just tie a rope or baling twine to the feet so you can fish them out again


----------

